# Frederique Constant offers two new Worldtimers



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

​​
Frederique Constant is thrilled to be offering two new models of the Classics Manufacture Worldtimer. With jaw-dropping good looks and unbelievably easy functionality, the new Classics Manufacture Worldtimer will, without doubt, be the bestseller timepiece in 2013.​Frédérique Constant | Frédérique Constant Geneve


----------



## pmv39 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone. 
Does the 'world map' version of the Worldtimer come in gold aswell? I like this watch alot and agree it will be a bestseller. 

With regards to the 'world map' version I have two minor design quibbles that prevent me from calling it a truly great watch. Firstly no lume on the hands but only the hour markers seems odd and secondly I wish they hadn't plastered the brand name over the world map picture as seeing the whole of it would have been far more fun. My preference would have been to put the brand logo within the date subdial.

Best regards.


----------



## watchfun2 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have just bought this stunning FC Worldtimer. It's dial is fascinating and beautiful; more so than its picture. FC has made it so easy and convenient to co-ordinate the times of 24 major cities simply with the very same crown that is used to adjust the date and time. It is so amazing that I term it as, "FC controls the world times at ease". No other Workdtimer from other watch makers has achieved that! It shows that FC has put in much thought and effort into its dial and movement designs. Each time I look at it, I find it more charming. I love it so much! I understand that its response is overwhelming and 1888 pieces for the whole world isn't many to go round. I suppose, those interested should act quickly to avoid disappointment! Cheers!


----------



## xvfasttrip (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the design and features of this FC worldtimer piece especially that it is only 12mm thick (although 8-10mm would be best). Love the gold look on this piece but am wondering how long would the gold plating last? If I hit the watch on a desk/cabinet would it reveal a silvery scratch (this would be the biggest problem in my mind)? I would buy a solid gold version if they do make one and swap my Rolex for it.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

quite a lovely piece. here is a nice video of it. 
Frederique Constant Worldtimer Manufacture (How to Set) - YouTube


----------



## 12relojes (Nov 7, 2013)

watchfun2 said:


> I have just bought this stunning FC Worldtimer. It's dial is fascinating and beautiful; more so than its picture. FC has made it so easy and convenient to co-ordinate the times of 24 major cities simply with the very same crown that is used to adjust the date and time. It is so amazing that I term it as, "FC controls the world times at ease". No other Workdtimer from other watch makers has achieved that! It shows that FC has put in much thought and effort into its dial and movement designs. Each time I look at it, I find it more charming. I love it so much! I understand that its response is overwhelming and 1888 pieces for the whole world isn't many to go round. I suppose, those interested should act quickly to avoid disappointment! Cheers!


Well, I did buy the Worldtimer and my experience with FC has been a nightmare. They've had my watch for four months and no word through them or their US affiliates as to where it is or when it will be back! Nice looking watch, but I'd stay away from FC!


----------



## FCGVA (May 18, 2012)

12relojes said:


> Well, I did buy the Worldtimer and my experience with FC has been a nightmare. They've had my watch for four months and no word through them or their US affiliates as to where it is or when it will be back! Nice looking watch, but I'd stay away from FC!


Dear 12relojes,

Could you please send me a private message. And also could you please send me all the details on your problem. We would like to found a solution on this. Many thanks in advance. Regards


----------

